# Cali seafood cooks, recipes please!



## CraigC (Dec 4, 2015)

A friend sent me a frozen abalone he harvested while free diving. Complete virgin with this protein. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 4, 2015)

I haven't had it since I was a child Craig. It's always been hard to come by here, and for a time all harvesting of it was illegal in California. I remember it being quite tasty, pounded thin and breaded. 
Came across this interesting article for those of us who know little about free diving harvesting. 
Free-Diving for Abalone in Northern California - WSJ


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 4, 2015)

My understanding is that you beat the heck out of it, and use it as you would use conch.  I think I recall Giada or another TV chef doing that.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 4, 2015)

My Dad use to pound the heck out of it and it went into an Abalone and Watercress soup.  We'd pick out the meat and leave the Watercress 
I think that it's a Chinese dish actually... it was very good, just don't like the cress
Oh, sorry. I'm not a Cali girl, but we did have alot of it in Hawaii


----------



## CraigC (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks folks! I'm used to preparing conch and have a 5# box in the deep freezer. I'll treat the abalone the same.


----------

